# 5 gallon; tetras and guppies?



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi! So I'll be getting a five gallon tank soon, and I'm wondering if I can have some combination of guppies and tetras? Thank you.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Yes you can, two female guppies and a male and then 3 (small tetras of your choice. That's six fish in that 5g, so it would be a bit full, but manageable. 

In my 5g for example I have 5 ember tetras, a betta, and 2 amano shrimp. This is 6 fish in a 5g as well. I clean the tank every two weeks, and the fish are doing fine. This being said, the tank is planted pretty nicely. Another thing to remember is that ember tetras are a very small species of tetra.


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

BettaGuy said:


> Yes you can, two female guppies and a male and then 3 (small tetras of your choice. That's six fish in that 5g, so it would be a bit full, but manageable.
> 
> In my 5g for example I have 5 ember tetras, a betta, and 2 amano shrimp. This is 6 fish in a 5g as well. I clean the tank every two weeks, and the fish are doing fine. This being said, the tank is planted pretty nicely. Another thing to remember is that ember tetras are a very small species of tetra.


Sounds good, but how can I keep the guppies from breeding like crazy? I don't want to have to deal with a bunch of fry.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

you can't, they just do its in their nature. Picking only males can result in them fighting to the death (happened in my dads aquarium). If you leave the fry in and don't feed for a bit the adults will just eat them.


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

Figures. Would a group of all females be an option?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A small group of females would probably work OK, but the female guppies are much less colorful and have smaller tails than their male counterparts.


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

bmlbytes said:


> A small group of females would probably work OK, but the female guppies are much less colorful and have smaller tails than their male counterparts.


Yeah, that's unfortunate since I prefer more colorful fish...
Are there any kind of fish that are pretty and would go nicely with the tetras instead of guppies?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Guppies will eat their fry if you dont provide hiding spots. Even if they dont, the tetras certainly would. You won't be overloaded in fry.


----------

